# Used price guide for OS car audio??



## SFLocal (Jan 28, 2019)

Ok, my first post and after reading the sub 'sticky' it appears to be the right place for this.

Recently had a chance to purchase some older (made in Germany, early 2000's ?) MB Quart QM160's for cheap (whatever that means), even had tweets and all the COs for both sets. Visually appeared (virtual of course) to be decent, no rips or tears and seller affirmed such.

I vascilated (forever noob, don't know what used gear is worth or if it wears out over time) and naturally someone else grabbed it pretty quickly.

That said, is there an online general guide or generic resource for used gear pricing (like what home audio or bicycles have). Sure I searched and found similar items for sale on AMZ and EBY, but the listings seemed inflated in relation to the retail back in the day.

Thanks for reading, and please flame as needed.


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

speakers arent as promising in return unless new
amps have a longer shelf life assuming the capacitors havent dried out. 

Price, its really gona be searching forums of old fs threads. not much of a consolidated thread that shows everything.


----------



## sdm111 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's really what someone is willing to pay. Any "guide" I think would be worthless. It's all in how bad someone wants something. You have no choice but to pay what someone wants for it. It's old school stuff they have it and you want it. And it's like you gotta get it when the getting is good cause you can't just go get it when you feel like


----------

